# Ways to tell how tall your horse will be full grown



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

I am looking for some basic tests or measurements I can take of my 1 year old to see how tall he will be full grown... Any cool tricks would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder the same thing about my filly. I told you in another thread what my vet said about their growth at a year old, but I just don't believe it. There's the string test where you measure from the middle of the knee to the coronet. I believe one inch = one hand. (?) Luna measured out to 15 inches. I'm a shorty so I don't really mind if she's on the shorter side, but it would be nice to have an idea.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My Dad always said that if you take a string and measure from the middle of the fetlock to the point of the elbow and double that distance, that is how tall the horse will be. Usually it is accurate within about a half an inch but it is one of those things from a long time ago that is not always right. It should give you some idea though.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

My farrier does the same trick as Smrobs dad! It worked pretty well with my filly


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a farrier who did the point of the knee to the point of the shoulder should equal the point of the shoulder to the wither.

Or.... take Momma's height and Poppa's height and average it .... or ... wait.

Dash's Momma is 15.2 +. Daddy was 15. As a 3 y/o Dash was 15.3 ....and still up a bit so I figure he'll finish out at 16 hands or dang close to it.


----------



## Syble413 (Jul 22, 2008)

My farrier says to measure from the ground to the center of the knee........if it's 15 inches then the horse will be 15 hands, 15 1/2 inches= 15.2 H etc....

I've found this to be pretty accurate so far.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ive heard that a foal is 60% of its adult height at birth. if thats true and you know how tall your foal was when born then that may help


----------

